# Feedback on raw diet-Am i missing anything?



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello Expert raw feeders, 

I want to get your feedback on Peri's diet and get recommendations for any changes.

Little background- He has always been fed raw..for the first 1.5 years, i got primal frozen formulas(the balanced ones) but stopped due to allergies and switched to "my pet carnivore".

He is allergic to lamb, soy, corn, eggs. Borderline for fish, rabbit, venison, beets.

Current Raw diet(~2-2.25 lbs per day):

- 2 lbs of Ground Beef Tripe Supermix (fed split to two meals) or ground whole chicken or whole duck
https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/inde...roduct_id=31&virtuemart_category_id=1&lang=en
-1 duck neck/meal
-i add 4-5 duck hearts or chicken hearts a few times a week (total wt. /day is constant)
-2 2" beef marrow /week
-nummy tummy pumpkin 1-2 tblsp/week

Supplements/day:

With bfast meal:
-300mg turmeric
-1 tablespoon coconut oil

Lunch snack:

-Primal raw goat milk-abt 6 oz /day-during lunch
-Nusentia probiotics
-Bovine colustrum
-1 beef dried trachea

Evening:
-vit e 400iu
-krill oil 500mg
-1 dried duck feet

he also gets origen beef treats--only treat i use.., 

So far this has worked well for him ..allergies gone..he does get yeast infection once a yr- i have heat and he is 100% indoor. So i stopped feeding fruits.(no apple, carrot, blueberry or banana) and increased probiotics

My question- Is his diet balanced? Am i missing anything? Am i feeding too much tripe? Should i buy the ground beef supreme or ground whole young beef? He doesn;t like too much of chicken or duck.

thanks for reading the long post and for your feedback, 
Phebe.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi phps!

I've been feeding raw for about 20 years now, and have always supported using a "Multi-Vitamin" since the "parts" we are feeding are not a "Fresh Kill" and some of the vital nutrients are lost(and we don't feed ALL parts) .

Here are some supplements you may want to consider:
*Feed-Sentials – K9 Nutrients*( Multi Vitamins – combination of whole foods which provides a full spectrum vitamins with co-factors which amplify benefits): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/FEED-SENTIALS.html (I use ALL of the Feed Sentials products)


*LARGE PET MIGHTY-MULTI™*: *2DOCS Large Pet Mighty-Multi*™ is our uniquely balanced and complete daily Multivitamin created using the latest nutritional research. Highest-quality ingredients. For large pets! A 2DOCS CORE FORMULA for daily use. _OUR MOST POPULAR Core Formula! Provides A Full-Spectrum of Essential Nutrients for Pets._ _With all Human-Grade Ingredients! _All of our products are carefully designed to be the most potent, bioavailable supplements available. HPDI products are backed by current research and supported with comprehensive literature. 




*DAILY RAW COMPLETE POWDER:* Dog Nutritional Supplements | Daily Raw Complete Powder | Home Cooked Dog Food Dr. Bob Goldstein has formulated the Daily Raw Complete Powder, a nutritional supplement to add to Raw Meat diets. It is a culmination of essential fatty acids, vitamins, minerals, digestive enzymes, pro-biotics and high levels of Vitamin E that will give the nutrients necessary if you are feeding Raw Food. Under the guidance of Susan and Dr. Bob, our Earth Animal store and our products are as green, organic, natural and pure as possible.


*Soul Food: *SoulFood - certified organic multivitamin for Dogs 

Personally, I would not feed trachea daily. I've read articles about the thyroid not being removed properly from the trachea and causing thyroid problems in some dogs.


Moms


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. The beef trachea is the 3-4" dried bravo stuff...the only reason i give him that is there is nothing else he gets to really chew on a daily basis...bully sticks are too rich and expensive....he does not like antlers or himalayan cheese, i don;t want to give rawhide....he eats the bone of the marrow bones..so i give only the marrow not the bone...he is a strong chewer...it is really difficult to find soemthing he can safely gnaw on....


----------



## Sofie and Miya's Mom (Dec 21, 2015)

Mom's knows way more than I do about raw.....but I do not see a lot of bone in the diet. Bones do play a role in clean, healthy teeth and gums, and imo, keeps bowel movements firm. Have you tried other non weight bearing type bones? Or perhaps giving him a raw meaty bone and just take away said bone once he's picked it clean? Another option is chicken/turkey drumsticks, slightly softer than beef bones. Besides cow ears, raw bones are the only treats I use with both of my girls, sometimes I will use freeze dried beef liver as training treats. So they have 2 types of chews to nosh on, the cow ears(way less fat than pig, not greasy, and last way longer than pig) and their raw meaty bones. I can't add to anything else, Mom's said it best.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Sofie and Miya's Mom said:


> Mom's knows way more than I do about raw.....but I do not see a lot of bone in the diet. Bones do play a role in clean, healthy teeth and gums, and imo, keeps bowel movements firm. Have you tried other non weight bearing type bones? Or perhaps giving him a raw meaty bone and just take away said bone once he's picked it clean? Another option is chicken/turkey drumsticks, slightly softer than beef bones. Besides cow ears, raw bones are the only treats I use with both of my girls, sometimes I will use freeze dried beef liver as training treats. So they have 2 types of chews to nosh on, the cow ears(way less fat than pig, not greasy, and last way longer than pig) and their raw meaty bones. I can't add to anything else, Mom's said it best.


There is plenty of bone in the diet the OP is feeding. The food she's getting from My Pet Carnivore has ground bone in it.


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, like Gypsyghost said, the mix from mpc has bone in it....his poop is perfect now, not too soft, not too hard....

it hardly takes him 1-2 minutes to chew threw the raw meaty bones(tried beef knuckle bone too)...and he ends up throwing up the undigested part 1-2 hrs later...i have never tried cow ears...will look out for them...
thanks, 
phebe.


----------



## Sofie and Miya's Mom (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry my bad, I have not fed premade raw. So my point with the bones is for teeth and gums. My Sofie, 6 month old GSD, does the same thing with bones, so I take it away once she has cleaned the bone of everything, but it does give the benefit of cleaning the teeth, and also is a chew that I approve, so taking away may be a reasonable option? My husky/gsd, has no issues with bones, go figure, lol. Cow ears, yep, I prefer those, not as rich as bully sticks, I just look for plain ones, they will be a yellowish/cream color, nothing added, so straight up cow ear. The price is quite a bit less then the other items you mentioned, and both of my girls seem to process them easily, with no tummy upset. They do last a long time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GypsyGhost said:


> There is plenty of bone in the diet the OP is feeding. The food she's getting from My Pet Carnivore has ground bone in it.


I stay away from the mixes with bones and organs in there because how balanced is it really? I just can't see how it can be that precise.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure the mix has organ in it that is currently being used. If it doesn't, then the dogs are not getting any organ meat (hearts count as muscle meat).


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

the desc. on the website says it has organs in it...but it doesn't give out the ratio....maybe something i can add....

Phebe.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The thing with those mixes is that the only organ in there is liver at 10%. Organs are 10%, but 5% should be liver and the other 5% should be other organs., hearts and gizzards are muscle meat. I think the bone ratio is higher then 10% too. It might be close if one container is feeding one dog per meal. If one is feeding half a container per day, who knows if that is balanced? Does that make sense?


----------

